# cute catchphrases



## itzaaroon (May 24, 2020)

so my favorite villager, flora, has asked me to give her a new catchphrase. i want her to have a cute catchphrase because she is so cuteee. her current catchphrase is “pinky”. give me suggestions, please


----------



## Fye (May 24, 2020)

just keep in mind that any catchphrase you give a villager can be randomly picked up by others! I gave Ruby (my peppy bunny villager) a cute rabbit-related catchphrase and within a few days Wolfgang (cranky wolf) started using it too


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER (May 24, 2020)

Here are a few!
-Muffin
-Sugar
-Sweets
-Butterfly
-Girly
-Honey
-(Flower name: lily, rose, etc.)
-Snowflake
-Cupcake
-Some fruit that actually sounds good (peach, apple, cherry)

Sorry for the weird names lol, im bad at this kind of thing


----------



## th8827 (May 24, 2020)

I gave my Smug villager, Huck, the catchphrase "hint hint", and I think that it works comically well.

It works well even with other villagers who copied it.


----------



## sunset_succulent (May 24, 2020)

i gave my normal villager, bea, the catchphrase woof instead of bingo, but now that’s backfired horribly and i find myself liking bingo more. i have my jock villager, genji, buffy because it has the word... buff in it and it’s cute since he’s a rabbit. i’m just waiting for that to backfire too ;u;


----------



## itzaaroon (May 24, 2020)

DoeReMi said:


> just keep in mind that any catchphrase you give a villager can be randomly picked up by others! I gave Ruby (my peppy bunny villager) a cute rabbit-related catchphrase and within a few days Wolfgang (cranky wolf) started using it too


i didn’t know that! thank you for telling me lol

	Post automatically merged: May 24, 2020



FRANS_PLAYER said:


> Here are a few!
> -Muffin
> -Sugar
> -Sweets
> ...


omg thank youuu! i decided to use cupcake. it literally goes with her. thanks <3

	Post automatically merged: May 24, 2020



th8827 said:


> I gave my Smug villager, Huck, the catchphrase "hint hint", and I think that it works comically well.
> 
> It works well even with other villagers who copied it.


thanks for the suggestion

	Post automatically merged: May 24, 2020



RubyandSapphire said:


> i gave my normal villager, bea, the catchphrase woof instead of bingo, but now that’s backfired horribly and i find myself liking bingo more. i have my jock villager, genji, buffy because it has the word... buff in it and it’s cute since he’s a rabbit. i’m just waiting for that to backfire too ;u;


haha thank you for your story


----------



## Feferily (May 24, 2020)

All my villagers say Snarf. I gave it to Lolly and she and Raymond fought over the right to say it. . .

Now everyone says SNARF


----------



## daisyy (May 24, 2020)

bookmarking this thread cause now half my town is calling me gigajolt or poggers and it's not that cute anymore ahhh


----------



## itzaaroon (May 24, 2020)

daisyy said:


> bookmarking this thread cause now half my town is calling me gigajolt or poggers and it's not that cute anymore ahhh


hahaha, love that <3

	Post automatically merged: May 24, 2020



Feferily said:


> All my villagers say Snarf. I gave it to Lolly and she and Raymond fought over the right to say it. . .
> 
> Now everyone says SNARF


lmaooo


----------



## jeni (May 24, 2020)

i don't change my villlagers' nicknames in NH, but in NL i had everyone say 'kid'!


----------



## sfelix (May 24, 2020)

You're so nice! I always make my villagers say rude or funny things (right now Ursula's is "you pig," and Gaston's is "baby") 

I always thought Dotty's default catchphrase "wee one" was pretty cute.



th8827 said:


> I gave my Smug villager, Huck, the catchphrase "hint hint", and I think that it works comically well.
> 
> It works well even with other villagers who copied it.


You GENIUS!


----------



## sunset_succulent (May 26, 2020)

RubyandSapphire said:


> i gave my normal villager, bea, the catchphrase woof instead of bingo, but now that’s backfired horribly and i find myself liking bingo more. i have my jock villager, genji, buffy because it has the word... buff in it and it’s cute since he’s a rabbit. i’m just waiting for that to backfire too ;u;


update: buffy has backfired. all of my villagers are now saying buffy or woof, and all i can think about is buffy the vampire slayer and how buffy is short for elizabeth...


----------



## Readinglynatic (May 26, 2020)

Pietro says Clown town as his catchphrase and I popped a balloon!! As his greeting 
Biskit says Hawt dawg and Hug me!
Sherb says Call me Mr. Sweet Face and Pudding Cup
Coco calls me kiwi pie and her catchphrase is coco chip
Stitches greeting is Reese’s pieces and idr what his catchphrase is :C
The rest are all boring except someone also says Let’s get shakin’ bacon! 
just a few funny ones from my town


----------



## biksoka (May 26, 2020)

I gave Katt 'rawr xD' .... I have regrets not really


----------



## stiney (May 26, 2020)

itzaaroon said:


> so my favorite villager, flora, has asked me to give her a new catchphrase. i want her to have a cute catchphrase because she is so cuteee. her current catchphrase is “pinky”. give me suggestions, please


Since she's a flamingo, and the reason flamingos are pink is because they eat brine shrimp, I'd be tempted to go with "shrimpy." It's not very cute I guess but I like the science-nerdiness.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 26, 2020)

I'm thinking you could give Flora "fluffy" or "hearty" because of the heart shape on her face.

I got Raymond to say "reeeOwwwr" to copy Tangy's catchphrase. I was given a chance by Patty to change up her catchphrase, but her saying "how-now" is too cute to do so. Maybe I should get her to spread that catchphrase like wildfire.


----------



## Pibble (May 26, 2020)

Stovetop from Dodo's!


----------

